# Tempestus Command squad versus scions



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Which is better to take?

The commands squad gets 4 plasma guns and is 15pts cheaper when plasma'ed up
They can also issue orders and can have FNP, precision shots from orders would let me pick off moorland models like sergeants, warlords and such
They get an average kills off 4.4 without the sergeants shots, 1.1 precision shots kills
They lose 0.3 to gets hot with FNP

Scions are 15pts more, can only take 2 plasma guns but have hot shot lasguns to compensate
If I could a commissar to them, they would be better with first rank fire second rank fire, but they do not have an officer with them and they'll be deep striking in...
They get an average kill of 5.5, so one more than the command squad
However they don't get FNP or precision shots...
They lose 0.2 to gets hot
They are obviously worse against termies, which I probally face 40-50% of the time (grey knights)

Basically is precison shots worth it?
Is choosing the one guy I kill better than killing an extra guy?
I just want an experienced opinion on the matter


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Moved to 40K tactics

Picking your kill vs killing more is probably going to depend on what you are most likely to face. Do you expect to face elite armies/hordes/dross bunkering a blender?


----------



## Guardsman Marbo (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't you need atleast 1 unit of scions in the militarum tempestus platoon?

If I remember right it's 1-3 scion squads and 0-1 tempestus command. Having said that the tempestus command is a great unit to have. 4 special weapons and the ability to give orders. It's also great at supporting your scions.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I would say the first one, though as Marbo said, I think they have restrictions. But of course you may be talking about an unbound army.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I think that is settled in terms of "if you had to choose one". 

Also considering the pros and cons of the different scion command squad setups, remembering medkit negates 1 special weapon, is everyone agreed that plasma is the way to go? My three scion squads will jump out of vendettas, so AT isn't a huge concern. A con of plasma is also that you lose the ability to first rank fire, second rank fire on your own squad, so you put the command squad at greater risk if isolated versing a larger unit compared to when equiped with hot shot lasguns.


----------

